# Any disc golfers in here? What's your bag?



## CT McBuds (Jan 13, 2017)

Since this is a stoner site, I'm assuming some of you must also play disc golf. Being from Michigan, I throw all Discraft - Challenger, Zone, Hawk, Buzzz, Wasp, Drone, Cyclone, XL, Predator, Wildcat, Avenger and Avenger SS. Just got a Grip EQ B15 bag this last season and I love it.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 13, 2017)

CT McBuds said:


> Since this is a stoner site, I'm assuming some of you must also play disc golf. Being from Michigan, I throw all Discraft - Challenger, Zone, Hawk, Buzzz, Wasp, Drone, Cyclone, XL, Predator, Wildcat, Avenger and Avenger SS. Just got a Grip EQ B15 bag this last season and I love it.


I've got some 20 year old plastic I'll have to dig out lol.have not played in almost that long.played a course called Tradewinds in South Florida all winter of 97.course was huge.good times.


----------



## CT McBuds (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool, why'd you quit? Old plastic is going for big bucks right now.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 13, 2017)

no time basically.I started playing mid 90's.it was a lot of fun.did night golf every week with the tiny golf ball glow sticks taped underneath with the larger sticks hanging from the basket.I threw innova,and discraft.cyclones for sure,Polaris(XL ?),hawk,roc.
damn this is bringing back memories lolz.I'll definitely look at my plastic now.it's all inside a Wall City bag hanging up in the barn.are they still around do you know?


----------



## CT McBuds (Jan 13, 2017)

I just got in to it about 3 years ago. You should get back in to it, it's much bigger than it was in the 90's, I think you'd be surprised. I don't think wall city is still around, never heard of them.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 13, 2017)

lol probably not.it was gaining momentum right around the time I started playing.we drove down I 95 and played a bunch of courses all the way to FL.this was pre net lol so the Disc Golf Association had a yellow handbook that listed all the courses in the US.it was $15 bucks or so.played some beautiful courses on our way.I'll check out those discs tomorrow!it's 15° right now,wind is howling and the barn is 1500 ft down the driveway lol.I've a thought about getting 9 baskets and playing it front to back to make 18.I've got the space.


----------



## blowingupjake (Jan 13, 2017)

Disc Golf was one of my favorite pass-times when I lived in Chattanooga. There was a really fun course out in the woods West of town. 

I haven't played in years BUT my Border Collie loves the skills I retained from the game when I'm zinging her disc 60yds in a straight line 

Subbed up for this.....


Hazed,
Jake


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 12, 2020)

Cheap fun!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2020)

CT McBuds said:


> Since this is a stoner site, I'm assuming some of you must also play disc golf. Being from Michigan, I throw all Discraft - Challenger, Zone, Hawk, Buzzz, Wasp, Drone, Cyclone, XL, Predator, Wildcat, Avenger and Avenger SS. Just got a Grip EQ B15 bag this last season and I love it.


Miss the disc. Former member of "The Grand Rapids Dog's of Disc''. That was 20 years ago. Still got plastic. Haven't seen Brewer, Johnson or Riverside since the wife got pregnant. 17 years. I hope you know the parks being from MI. Brewer was the spot. Send me a message. Been discussing going out yet this year. Almost covid safe exercise and fun. And buds are legal now. No more illegal KCSD stop and frisk. Bastards. 

Here's a couple rare vintage pieces. Brand new Cyclone II and "Dog's" mini from "99.


----------

